# Right plantar foot bone debridement



## KatieGal (Nov 27, 2009)

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving.

I am having trouble coming up with a CPT code for this procedure.  Can anyone help me please - Thank you.

NAME OF PROCEDURE:  Right plantar foot bone debridement.  

TECHNICAL PROCEDURE:  
A small stab wound was made about a centimeter long over the lateral aspect of the foot.  Dissection continued as much subperiosteally as possible over the plantar aspect of the foot down to the area of the callus and plantar bony prominence in the mid foot region.  The burr was then inserted and the burr was used to burr down the plantar bony prominence.  This was done until palpating through the area of the callus it was not felt that there was any further prominence.  


Kate - WI


----------



## KatieGal (Nov 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any suggestions on this one?   


Thank you.

Kate in WI


----------



## jdemar (Dec 1, 2009)

Look at 28005 or 11044, not sure of your diagnosis.


----------



## KatieGal (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you for your help on this - wasn't sure what to use.

Kate


----------

